# Missing Twitch-chat and -stats dock on Arch Linux



## attention_horse (Jul 31, 2020)

Hey there,

when I try to connect my twitch account with OBS, everything works just fine (entered my stream API key, I can stream, everything works as intended). But (most of the time there's a but :(): I'm missing the chat and stat dock for Twitch. When running OBS on Windows these docks were there from the beginning, but on Arch they're missing.

I already tried to reconnect my Twitch account in Settings -> Stream, I even reset the API key in my Twitch dashboard. I even deleted the whole config folder, effectively restarting the OBS experience on Arch - all to no avail.

I installed OBS from community with *sudo pacman -S community/obs-studio*, running 25.0.8-1 (64 bit). Attached is the last logfile.

The only thing missing (according to the logfile) are the DeckLink drivers, blackmagic and Intel/NVIDIA-stuff (running a AMD-only system) - all three of which I don't have or need.

Hope you guys can help me out :(

Cheers,
Timo


----------



## Tuna (Jul 31, 2020)

These docks are not yet available on Linux.


----------



## attention_horse (Jul 31, 2020)

Tuna said:


> These docks are not yet available on Linux.


Thanks for the quick answer :)


----------



## attention_horse (Nov 15, 2020)

Any info on when or if we get the Twitch docks on Linux?


----------



## Yoshmitsu_SSB (Dec 26, 2020)

attention_horse said:


> Any info on when or if we get the Twitch docks on Linux?



Bumping thread, I'd like to know too.


----------



## zeioth (Jul 6, 2021)

Bump, I'd like to know too.


----------



## Le Barjack (Jul 13, 2021)

Browser docks are available since the last version (27.x.x).
The twitch chat and stats items aren't present in the menu, though.
You'll have to configure them by yourself.
If anyone has any clue on how to achieve that, I'm interested...


----------



## Bentopia (Jul 31, 2021)

+



Le Barjack said:


> Browser docks are available since the last version (27.x.x).
> The twitch chat and stats items aren't present in the menu, though.
> You'll have to configure them by yourself.
> If anyone has any clue on how to achieve that, I'm interested...



Ive recieved the suggestion on obs discord to try The AUR obs-studio-tytan652.
Unfortunatly this broke my garuda installation. Now back to eos but after all the work i had today i dont realy wanna try it again xD.
Even the snapshots didn't get me back up. In all faireness, garuda seems easy to upset xD.
Still i am tempted to try atm, since i already got 2 plugins working for obs that didnt on garuda..
Just need some solid backups first xD


----------



## NewJoarpa (Aug 21, 2021)

Le Barjack said:


> Browser docks are available since the last version (27.x.x).
> The twitch chat and stats items aren't present in the menu, though.
> You'll have to configure them by yourself.
> If anyone has any clue on how to achieve that, I'm interested...


Go to View > Docks > Custom Browser Dock...
Then in URL paste: https://www.twitch.tv/popout/USERNAME/chat (White theme) or https://www.twitch.tv/popout/USERNAME/chat?darkpopout (Black theme). _Where USERNAME is your Twitch nickname._

Example:


----------

